# Are we mad?



## thescottfamily (Apr 8, 2013)

Hi all,

So here's the situation... We are a young family early 30's with two kids (4 and 2) living in Ireland.

We have recently sold our own run business and are at a bit of a cross roads.

We already own a house but aren't 100% settled so we know we want to move house, be in now or in the future. However these is this niggling feeling for adventure.

So.... we were thinking of all the placed we have visited and would possibly like to live and work for approx 1-2 years. 

We feel now would be a good time as the children are so young, and haven't yet started soon however we have shared our thoughts with family and they are full of questions.

So are we MAD to up heave ourselves, our children our home to venues new in Dubai.

Your honest feedback would be most welcomed to help us make this decision.

Background
==========
My husband is in IT (web design) and it would be his working visa we would plan to travel on, assuming he can find a job.

I would plan to be a stay at home mum, this may change of course once out there.

Any information on where IT companies are based? Where's good to live (places to avoid)? Approx Rent for 2/3 bed home? Good school/playschool/nursery?

Once again, honest feedback and answers to any of the above would be most appreciated

Thanks in advance

The Scott Family.


----------



## Mandingo (Mar 28, 2013)

There are lot of IT companies in Dubai specially around Internet city etc, Marina, JBR etc is where most western people tend to settle but if u like to live in a Villa u can look at those options too... Have a read of other threads here its full of info about moving etc


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Rather than just pack up and move, why don't you and your husband first try looking for opportunities online? That way you get a better idea of what positions are available, what companies to avoid etc. 

I wouldn't recommend just moving without a job in hand simply because you have 2 young kids, one of whom is at a school-going age.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

You are not mad, the issue here is that web design jobs will not pay enough to pay for the type of lifestyle you wish to sustain. Most of them are done by people coming from the subcontinent and the pay is hardly enough for a single person living a very modest lifestyle.

Your husband should start applying for jobs first (have a look at the 'how to find jobs in Dubai thread', see what are the jobs and pay like and then decide if the opportunities available meet your expectations.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

On second thoughts, he may be able to find a job with a western company looking for a western designer and willing to pay higher salaries to match the experience and background (and passport too!), however I am almost sure the majority of the jobs you will come across will fall on the category I just described above.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm guessing you know nothing about the cost of living in Dubai.

Rent for 2/3 bedroom villa in New Dubai: starting at 100,000 AED for a two-bed (approx. 21,000 euros per year) and averaging around 150,000 (approx. 30,000 euros) for a three-bed.

Rents are usually paid a year in advance or, at most, four quarterly cheques.

School fees for children start around 25,000 for a nursery place at cheaper nurseries, rising to 35,000 at the better nurseries and easily double that at the better primary schools. 

Whatever you do, don't come to Dubai unless you receive a solid package offer. 



thescottfamily said:


> Hi all,
> 
> So here's the situation... We are a young family early 30's with two kids (4 and 2) living in Ireland.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Just to echo Dizzy, unless your husband gets a job with a major international agency such as Saatchi & Saatchi you will seriously struggle "doing the good web designings" here. 

And even then he'd need to look at account handling, project management etc.


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

The max I have heard of for IT salary is AED 35K per month all in, if you are western educated and experienced at a manager level. That's including housing and all allowances.

Programmers are much much lower. I have met people who do web design and are making AED 10K all inclusive, and that's at the high end.

Unless you are in IT executive management (Division Head, Director or CIO/CTO), financially you will always be better off in the west compared to the UAE


----------



## gemastar (May 17, 2012)

I hope your husband can find an amazing offer, but they are so rare. As the other poster's have mentioned above, unless you have a SOLID offer that includes, a good salary over 35,000 per month, with schooling, education and medical care, do not think about 'the grass being greener'.

Dubai is great at its best but it always has a sting in its tail (each person's tale)........

Most rents need to be 100% upfront, (or 2 cheques) but you might need to have 20k-25k EUROS in the bank to cover this.

Dont forget the cost of shipping your personal possetions out here from Ireland, or buying new (ouch)

Schooling is expensive, but quality, so i guess what you pay for.

Never give up on the adventure or the dream, but do not come out with only rose tinted glasses.

Wishing you the VERY best of luck for happiness in the future


----------



## harkybella (Jan 22, 2013)

Completely agree with the comments- you need a good salary here to have a good life.
However, having left uk 2.5 years ago and moved to Indonesia, then here in Dubai it was the best thing we ever did!! We have had the best adventure and our kids have had such an amazing time. Life's too short! Go for it, but maybe look into other destinations too 
Louise


----------



## thescottfamily (Apr 8, 2013)

Thank you everyone for taking the time to reply to our post. 

We have taken all your comments on board. Certainly finding a job is number1 and we wouldn't dream of moving out without that. 

We are now thinking about having a holiday in Dubai soon to see if its the right place for us ( we were there 8 years ago so I am sure lots has changed since) 
Rather than stay in a hotel we would like to rent a villa/apartment and car etc to get a proper feel for getting around etc. 

Any recommendations for such accommodation/location would be really appreciated. 

Thanks once again


----------

